# He believes it came from a deadly eastern brown snake



## Fuscus (Nov 16, 2011)

Journalist rules on snakes
1/ Do not be informed
2/ Do not phone any of the local experts of the local zoo
3/ Do not do any extra research ( like asking on APS - on second thoughts  )
4/ Believe and/or publish the opinion of the first {INSERT DEROGATORY DESCRIPTION HERE} at or near the scene
5/ Summit "Story" then go to the pub

Sssssssnakes | Sunshine Coast | Sunshine Coast Daily

BTW - some pretty good pics in the rest of the slide show


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 16, 2011)

what was the snake that was eating a goldfish? there is some really nice pics in there...


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 16, 2011)

Some really cool pics.....the 'vine' snake is an ugly little critter though! ^^^ i wondered the same thing about the gold fish......keelback or rough scale maybe would be my uneducated guess.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 16, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> keelback or rough scale maybe would be my uneducated guess.


First one ( I'm reluctant to say the "K" word )
Actually look at it closer, it may be the second


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Nov 16, 2011)

For once, I think it actually *is* a Roughy!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah that one is a roughy, the bands give it away.


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 16, 2011)

I honestly wouldnt have a clue, i havent looked into either snake, so know very little about them. But the pictures i have seen recently on this site......i figured it would be one or the other!

:lol: Just noticed the 'snake wedding' story......i wonder what the cake looked like!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 16, 2011)

> ... 2.7m skin. He believes it came from a deadly eastern brown snake.



Carpet python ya jackass.

One eating the fish is a roughie.


----------



## starr9 (Nov 16, 2011)

There is nothing on the page when i go 2 it now!! I cant see the pic's!!!


----------



## xycom (Nov 16, 2011)

I hate dealing with the media (local papers). They just want the best most damatic story for the least amount of effort.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 16, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Journalist rules on snakes
> 1/ Do not be informed
> 2/ Do not phone any of the local experts of the local zoo
> 3/ Do not do any extra research ( like asking on APS - on second thoughts  )
> ...


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 16, 2011)

People must leave a lot of milk lying around up north.


----------

